# Hymer Workshop Manual



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to obtain a workshop manual for a Hymer Motorhome. Not to be confused with the User Manual supplied with the vehicle.

Thanks in anticipation.

Barts


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You can obtain the workshop cd's (manual) ebay ! or from the MFG. for the base vehicle , Hymer only put a body on the chassis , hence the Instruction manual.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

AFAIK there isn't such a manual, only book giving info on all the bits & bobs such as heater/gas hob/ etc etc, it is possible to obtain detailed info from each of the manufacturers such as Truma etc


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Many thanks for your help.

Barts


----------

